# A young ones journal - Searching for the right body



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm 16 and growing up ive had weight problems, mainly overweight!

4month ago i joined a gym, loved it and haven't regretted it since!

Now im ready for the right body and the diet is set up to best i can do cos i cant eat lots at work!

Maintenance = 3000calories

Bulking Amount = 3300calories

Split = 40 40 20

Protein = 300g

Carbohydrate = 300

Fat = 100

Meal 1 -100g Tesco Value oats & My Protein Whey

Meal 2 - 200g Chicken Breast

Meal 3 - Tuna (1 Tin) and 100g Pasta

Meal 4 -1 Medium Jacket Potato and Cottage Cheese

Meal 5 - Post Workout Shake - My Protein Lean Mass Gainer

Meal 6 - 200g Chicken

Protein - 226.8g Carbohydrates - 247.9g Fat - 39.8g (2256.8calories)

snacks will be added, like fruit - mainly bananas and apples and some grapes

______________________________________________________________________________

Supplements = Multi-Vitamin , My Protein Whey and Lean Mass Gainer , Vitamin C , Iron , Met Rx Hardcore L-Glutamine

______________________________________________________________

Training Split

Back and Biceps

Shoulders, Traps and Triceps

Chest

Abs

Legs (Full Leg)

Abs done on days, that I choose to do them

Done on whatever days it is and need doing.

Current Stats

Weight = 182lbs Body Fat % = ?

Waist = 35inches

Arms = 14.75 inches

Chest = 41.1inches

Legs (Thighs) =24inches

Legs (Calves) = 16.5inches

Lifts

Bench Press - 90kg

OHP - 40kg

Squat - 90kg

Deadlift - 120kg

Leg Press - 159kg



Photos are from day one of this journal

JohnMichael


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Had meals 1 and 2 and then the gym I went to. Done legs.

10minutes treadmill

50kg Leg Extensions - 3sets of 10

125kg Leg press - 3 sets of 10

Lying Leg Curl 30kg - 3sets of 10

Squats - 50, 55 and 60 kg - 10res each

Standing Calf Raise with squat bar - 60, 70 , 80kg - 10res each

Calf raise machine, 90kg - 8, 10 , 12 res each set

Post workout shake now!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

well had all meals today and trained shoulders and tris. went hard!

Shoulder Machine - 15kg, 30kg - 15 and 12 reps and then 8reps at 40kg (PB)

Pulling The bar up - 10, 15, 20 kgs - got 15, 12 and 10reps

Shoulder Cross Overs - 20, 25, 20 kg - 10, 8 , 10 reps

Shoulder Press - 25, 27.5. 30 KG DB's - 8, 8 , 7 (PB)

DB Raisers - 10, 10 , 12kg - 10reps each side

DB Move for delts - sames as above

Bar Pushdown - 20, 30 , 25 kg - 15, 12 , 10 reps

Rope Pulldown - 40, 50(PB), 40kg - 10reps each

Triceps Pushdown Machine - 20, 30 , 40kg - 20reps each

Close Grip Press - 20, 30, 40, 50kg (PB) - 10reps each

Dips - 3sets of faulire

Close Pushups - 3sets of failure

Tri extensions - 2sets with 10kg DB

actually done really well with my diet these past 2days, rather pleaseed with myself


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

keep it up, consistency is key


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

diet kept to today

done legs and back

50kg Leg Extensions - 3sets of 10

125kg Leg press - 3 sets of 10

Lying Leg Curl 30kg - 3sets of 10

Squats - 50, 55 and 60 kg - 10res each

Lat Pull down Wide 3sets 50 60 70kg

Close lat pull down sets 40 50 60 kg

PUll ups - 3sets of failure

DB rows - 25 kg 3sets

Seated rows 50, 65 , 80kg 3sets

biceps and abs tomorow!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Abs done first 15minutes.

Preacher Curl - 10 reps each - 30, 35 , 40kg

DB Curl - 10kg - 3sets 10reps

DB Hammer Curl - 10kg, 3sets 10reps#

Curling Bar - 15kg 10reps - 2sets wide hand, 2sets close hand

Rope on bottom of Cables - 20, 25 , 30 kg 10reps each

Puulin bra to face on lat machine - 20. 30, 35 kg - 10reps

and diet was stuck to againnnn


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck bud n well done for setting up a journal mate


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

cheers mate


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

done my chest tonight

DB Press - 20, 25 , 30, 32.5kgs all 10 reps

Chest machine 20, 25 , 30kg - 10reps

Peck Deck - 45, 60 , 70 10 reps on fits 2 sets and then 5 on the last

Cable cross overs - bottom and top - 20, 25 , 30kg - 10reps on all

Flat bench - 60, 70 , 80 kg - 7-10 reps

diet bit iffy today, wasnt to well


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

25 minutes treadmill

Lat Pull down Wide (front and behind head) 3sets 50 60 70kg

PUll ups - 3sets of failure

DB rows - 25 kg 3sets

Seated rows 50, 65 , 80kg 3sets

Dead lifts, 60, 70 , 80kg - 6to 10 reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Chest and Triceps

Flat bench - 60 , 60 , 65, 70 kg 10 to 8 reps each

Incline DB - 27.5 27.5 , 25 - 10 reps each

Decline bench - 45kg 45 45 - 10reps each

Flies - 10kg 10 10 DBs 10 reps each set

All around the worlds - 10 10 10kg - 8 t0 10reps

Skull crusher - 25 25 25 kg - 10 reps

Close grip 25kg 25 25 - 10reps

Tri extension 10kg 10 10 - 10 reps

Tri bar pushdown - 35 40 40kg 10reps each


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

had yesterday and today off, werent feeling to well but im back there tommorow for back and bi's


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Front Lat Pull down - 50 60 70 kg - 10reps

Behind Lat pull down - 35 45 45kg 10 reps

Standing lat pushdowns - 15 15 20kg - 20reps

DB Rows - 20 20 20kg - 10reps

T Bar rows - 45 50 50kg - 10reps

Seated rows - 50 65 80 kg - 10reps

Seated precher curl - 30 35 40kg - 10reps

Curling bar - 15 20 25 kg - 10reps

DB curls - 10 10 12.5 kg 10reps

Seated DB curls - 10 10 10 kg - 10reps

Curling bar on bottom cables - 30 40 35kg - 10reps

diets been good, enjoying this


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

20minutes treadmill, wasnt well again and couldnt do much


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

mate, you've worked out your macros and diet accordingly roughly, measured you body and done photographs at the AGE of 16, your already ahead of some people on this forum and sadly to say, some who chose steroids dont even do those above. Keep up the HARD-WORK and by the time your 18, you'll be miles ahead of anyone your age.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

cheers for that mate!

Shpulders and Tri's tonight

Shoulder machine 20 30 40 kg 10reps

Shoulder press - 25 27.5 30kg 10reps

Dumbell movement

Bar on cables pull towards face - 30 35 40 kg 10reps

shrugs - 37.5 40 42.5kg - 8 to 10reps

Rope pushdown - 40 45 55kg - 10reps

Bar pushdown - 40 45 55 kg - 10reps

close grip bar - 30 40 50kg - 10reps

skull crushers - 20kg 25kg - 10reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

abs done for 20minutes

flat bench - 60 70 80 85kg - 8reps

incline db press - 25 27.5 30 20kg - 7reps each

decline - 40 50 60kg - 10reps

cable flyes top - 20 25kg - 10reps

cable flyes bottom - 15 20 kg - 10reps

peck deck - 45 55 65kg - 10reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

been 2 weeks now and heres pics, no difference that i can see but ill post pics every 2 weeks anyway



off to do legs now


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

leg press - 120 120 130kg - 8reps

leg extensions - 50 50 50kg - 8reps

lying leg curl - 30 35kg - 10reps

calf raise machine - 140 140 140pounds - 10reps

seated calf raise - 70 70 70kg - 10reps

15minutes treadmill

15minutes X-Trainer


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoulder machine 20 30 40 kg 10reps

Shoulder press - 25 27.5 30kg 10reps

Dumbell movement

Bar on cables pull towards face - 30 35 40 kg 10reps

shrugs - 37.5 40 42.5kg - 8 to 10reps

Rope pushdown - 40 45 55kg - 10reps

Bar pushdown - 40 45 55 kg - 10reps

close grip bar - 30 40 50kg - 10reps

skull crushers - 20kg 25kg - 10reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Lat pull down front - 50 60 70kg - 7-10 reps

lat pull down behind - 35 45 55kg - 10reps

close grip lat pull down - 45 55 65 - 8reps

lat pushdowns - 15 20 25kg - 10reps

lying back raises - 3sets of failure

pull ups - 3sets of failure

DB rows 32.5kg 32.5 35kg - 7reps

back flies - 10 10 10kg - 10reps

preacher curl - 30 35 40kg - 8reps

EZ bar - 15 20 15kg - 10reps

EZ bar close grip - 15 15kg - 8reps

hammer curls - 10 12.5 12.5kgs - 10reps

db curls - 10 12.5 15kg - 8reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

flat bench - 60 70 75 80kg - 8reps

decline bench - 55 65 75kg - 10reps

incline db press - 17.5 27.5 32.5 35kg - 8reps

db flies - 10 12.5kg - 10reps

peck deck - 45 55 35 - 10reps

abs done afterwrads.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

15minutes treadmill

leg press - 120 120 120kg - 8reps

squat - 50 60 60kg - 8reps

lying leg curl - 30 30kg - 8reps

seated calf raise - 75 75 75kg - 10reps

calf raise machine - 90 90kg - 10reps

stood calf raise with bar - 60 70 80kg - 10reps


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Keep this up mate, looks like you're dedicated! I'm 16 myself so I'll keep checking in on this!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

nice one mate,

day off today - nice rest ready for tommorw


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

shoulder machine - 30 40 45kg(pb) - 8 to 10 reps

military press front - 50 60kg - 6 yo 8 reps

military press behind - 50 60kg - 7reps

lateral raises - - 10 12.5 10kg - 8reps

db movement - 10 12.5 15kg - 8reps

bar pulled to face on cables - 35 45 55kg (pb) - 10reps

shrugs - 27.5 32.5 27.5kg - 10reps

close grip press - 20 30 40 50kg - 10reps

pushdown machine - 35 40 4kg - 10reps

tri extension - 10 12.5 12.5kg - 10reps

db behind head and lift up - 17.5kg 17.5 17.5kg - 10reps

dips - 3sets of failure

bar pushdown - 45 55 60kg(pb) - 10reps

rope pushdown - 30 40 45kg - 7reps

weighted dips between benches - 20kg 30kg - failure sets


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

lat pull down front - 50 60 70kg - 8reps

lat pull down back - 35 45 55kg- 8reps

back machine - 25 35 45kg - 10reps

t bar row - 35 45 55kg - 10reps

row on bottom cables - 50 60 75kg - 10reps

row on top cables - 45 55 65 - 10reps

lat pushdown - 15 20 25kg - 15reps

preacher curl seated - 30 35 40kg - 8reps

hammer curl - 10 12.5 15kg - 8reps

db curl - 10 12.5 15kg - 8reps

movement on bottom cables - 15 20kg 10reps

movement on top cables - 20 25kg - 10reps

close grip chin ups - 3sets of failure


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Good to see squats and deads in there, strong benching for a 16 year old too.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

i love my squats and deads - look forward to the week i choose to do them

50kg Leg Extensions - 3sets of 10

125kg Leg press - 3 sets of 10

Lying Leg Curl 30kg - 3sets of 10

Squats - 50, 55 and 60 kg - 10reps each

Standing Calf Raise with squat bar - 60, 70 , 80kg - 10reps each

Calf raise machine, 90kg - 8, 10 , 12 reps each set


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

new gym today, lets see how it goes


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

flat bench - 55 85 65 kg - 8reps

inc db bench - 25 30 30kg - 10reps

decline - 50 50 50kg - 10reps

chest machine - 50 50 50kg - 8reps

chest machine 2 - 40 40 40kg 10reps

abs


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

its good to see another young gun on here :thumbup1:

im 17 myself, just keep yourself motivated! plenty of years ahead to sculpt a good physique....


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

theres not many of us! and cheers

Weight = 183lbs Body Fat % = ?

Waist = 35inches

Arms = 14.75inches

Chest = 41inches

Legs (Thighs) =23 and half inches

Legs (Calves) = 16 and half inches

, gained size by half and inch and an inch on chest, i must be doing something right!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

wow i enjoyed that back workout

pull down lat - 50 60 70kg 10reps

lat pushdown - 15 20 15kg 14reps

short grip lat pull down - 40 50 60kg - 10reps

seated rows machine - 35 40 45kg 8reps

back machine - 30 35 40kg 10reps

dead lifts - 140 190 (8reps) 245 -5reps - thats in lbs to

bicep curl bar - 30 30 30kg10reps

seated bar curl- 20 20 20kg 10reps

db curl - 10 12.5 10kg 10reps

hammer db curl - 10 12.5 10kg - 10reps

incline db curls - 10 10 10kg - 10reps

seated preacher curl - 15 20kg - 10reps

db curl - 1failure set

was really pleased with my dead lift, smashed my pb of 80kg


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

done shoulders and tris last night

shoulder machine wide grip - 40 40 45kg - 10reps

shoulder machine inside grip - 40 40 45kg - 10reps

shoulder press - 25 27.5 30kg - 8reps

lat raises - 10 12.5 12.5kg - 10reps

shoulder flies - 10 12.5 15kg - 10reps

tri bar pushdown - 30 30 30kg - 10reps

tri v bar pushdown - 30 30 30kg - 10reps

tri rope pushdown - 30 30 30kg - 10reps

tri extension behinf head - 8 8 8kg - 10reps

skull crusher - 30 30 30kg - 10reps

close grip press - 30 30 30kg - 10reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ive decided to turn this into a good lean clean bulk starting from next week - so this is last week of clean low calorie eating.

since i started work ive noticed my maintenance has bumped to 3000calories! so bulking should b bout 3250


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

put the bulk on hold til i loosed more fat, i need to learn more about it to

had a day off yesterday, legs today

leg press - 220lbs 320lbs 380lbs - 10reps

leg extension - 20 20 30kg - 10reps

hamstring curl - 20 20 30kg - 10reps

leg machine - 100lbs 150lbs 150lbs - 10reps

squat - 145lbs 145lbs - 10reps

calf raise stood - 100lbs 100lbs - 15reps

calf press move - 100lbs 140lbs - 10reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Incline bench - 100 145 145lbs - 10reps

Decline bench - 145 195 - 8reps 205 3reps and 145lbs - 8reps

Flat bench - 145 185 - 7reps and 145 8reps twice machine - 100 100 100lbs - 10reps

Db press - 45 45lbs - 8reps

Db flies - 10 10 10kg - 10 reps

Done chest, didn't feel good thought so sets aren't as good as normal ' apart from decline which I was happy with

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

2nd day off, back tommorow


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Doing great so far bud ,good to see squats and deads in there ,put half the forum to shame ,keep doing what your doing :thumb:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

cheers for that mate, mean alot

no gym again today because it was shut. wasnt best pleased!

thinking of a quick 6mile run now though, maybe or maybe not


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

this fortnights pictures!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

back and biceps tonight, hoping to match my dead lift from last week...or maybe a little more, who knows


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Your doing well mate keep it up


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks!

pull ups - 3sets of 5

t bar row - 50 100 150lbs - 10reps

front lateral pull down - 50 60 70kg - 10reps

behind lateral pull down - 30 40 50kg - 10reps

lateral pushdowns - 20 30 20lbs - 10reps

face pulls - 20 30 20lbs - 8reps

dead lifts - 145 195 255lbs- 0h yeah beat my pb second week runnning 20, 6 and 5reps

back raises - 45 and 75lbs - 10reps

barbell curl - 40 50 60lbs - 10reps

db hammer - 35 35 35lbs - 8reps

seated ez bar - 35 70 75(pb) - 10reps

db curl - 12.5 15 15kg - 8reps

bicep pull on lat machine - 30 40lbs - 10reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Big abs workout done! And 20minutes treadmill with 10minutes bike

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

shoulder press machine - 50 70 90lbs - 10reps

barbell raise - 65 86 95lbs - 10reps

barbell lateral raise - 45 45 45lbs - 10reps

barbell OH press - 65 65 75lbs - 10reps

barbell shrugs - 145 145 195lbs - 8reps

db move - 10 10 10kg - 10reps

shoulder flies - 10 12.5 12.5kg - 8reps

db mover - 10 10 12.5 8reps

db move - 12.5 12.5 15 8reps

bar pushdown - 20 30kg - 10reps

rope pushdown - 20 30kg - 10reps

barbel behind head extension - 40 40 60lbs - 10reps

db inc behind head extension - 15 17.5 17.5kg - 10reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

and 10minutes high incline walk


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

this is amazing...getting it together like this at 16!! well done.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks!

day off yesteday, legs today!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

In! I only wish I knew what I was doing at your age! Good luck lad, I'll chip in what help I can!

What is your goal?

I'm massively biased but I would strongly consider taking up boxing, your at the right kind of age, for fitness if nothing else and it will keep you out of trouble, just a thought!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

thamks for the support!

im looking to get lean, strip alot of fat away and then start a clean, muscle gaining bulk.

boxing has always been a interest of mine but there is nothing like that around here


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> thamks for the support!
> 
> im looking to get lean, strip alot of fat away and then start a clean, muscle gaining bulk.
> 
> boxing has always been a interest of mine but there is nothing like that around here


http://southbank-abc.co.uk/

Don't know how far this is away from you but worth a look.

Some lads used to travel over 20 miles to get to my old club!

Best thing I ever did and like I said your at a prime age to have a crack if you are interested.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

thats only half/full hour away, definitely going to have to go down - thanks mate!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad I could help!

Takes a bit of bottle to walk in at first and you may get ignored if they are busy training fighters, just say you want to have a go and you will fight if you get good enough.

Most good clubs are too busy with competetive fighters to take on 'keep fitters'.

Good luck! I'll stop spamming your journal now!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

if theyre like that, its understandable but yeah, ill say ill fight and if theres still no interest off them. ill ask the amateur boxer at my gym, sure i could ask him where he goes and that


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Got to the gym, looked on the door and said closed for the day!

Guess rest sunday just became a hard sunday

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

leg extension - 20 30 40kg

leg curl - 20 30 40kg

leg press 240 300 340lbs

leg machine - 60 104 149lbs

squat - 95 144 199lbs

calf raise machine - 100 100 144lbs

all 10 to 15reps

just changed and had a bowl of veg before i sleep, feels nice for a change and to still be healthy at the same time


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Calves = 16.5"

Thighs = 23.5"

Bicep/Tricep = 14.8"

Chest = 41.1"

Waist = 34.7"

Weight = 182lbs

10th September now by the 10th November i want to have rounded them up to the nearest whole number or more and i want to be below 180lbs by a few to!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

flat bench - 165 185 195 145lbs

decline bench - 145 185 145lbs

incline bench - 100lbs 100lbs 150lbs

flat flies - 10kg 10kg

inc db press - 20 20kg

10reps all

close grip press - 32 32 32kg

skull crusher - 32 32 32kg

over head barbell extension - 30 30 30lbs

oh incline db extension - 40 40 40lbs

all 10reps

10minute high incline walk


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> flat bench - 165 185 195 145lbs
> 
> decline bench - 145 185 145lbs
> 
> ...


Whats with all the lbs? A bit too much pressing there mate!

Try doing flyes first, flat bench 5 x 5 (to get weight up) and then decline dbs to smash tri's :thumbup1:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

the plates for bench is in lbs and dbs are kg - i know, can get confusing right?

and i i only know 2 stretches and thats flies and pec dec but the pec decs broke

5x5? il have to try that next week! cheers mate and what a fukcing back you have!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> the plates for bench is in lbs and dbs are kg - i know, can get confusing right?
> 
> and i i only know 2 stretches and thats flies and pec dec but the pec decs broke
> 
> 5x5? il have to try that next week! cheers mate and what a fukcing back you have!


I find if you pre exhaust with flies then bench feels a lot more effective after? You just don't need to be doing loads of exercises on the same muscle group, yes hit it from different angles but do that periodically.

Cheers mate, nowhere near as good as some on here though! Deadlifts and bb rows are my faves at the moment!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ill give that ago next time, i tend to feel flies alot to

still a hell of a big back though, i can never get from right on bb rows but ima try them, looks like they done a good job on you


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> ill give that ago next time, i tend to feel flies alot to
> 
> still a hell of a big back though, i can never get from right on bb rows but ima try them, looks like they done a good job on you


It's nothing unachieveable in a few months mate! Try Pendlay rows, kind of like a dead stop row and start off light so you can nail your form.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

wide lat pulldown 50 60 70kg

short lat pulldown 50 60 70kg

lat pushdown 30 30 30kg

t bar row - 50 100 100lbs

deadlifts - 145 245 265lbs - 6reps

very other, 10reps!

db curl - 10 12.5 15kg - 9reps

db hammercurl - 12.5 15 12.5kg - 10reps

bicep skull crusher - 20 20kg 10reps

db reverse curl - 10 10kg - 8reps

ez bar wide - 30 30kg - 8reps

ez bar short - 30 34kg - 9reps

couldnt fit them pendlays in but will try them soon


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just had a read through this and you defo seem dedicated pal stick in there

Im 27 now I just wish I was into this at your age actually you have kinda deppresed me lol

Stick in buddy


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> wide lat pulldown 50 60 70kg
> 
> short lat pulldown 50 60 70kg
> 
> ...


265lb - 120kg deadlift for 6? Reps!

As the weight is in pounds did you add 20kg for the bar weight?

Good workout mate but I would do deads first after warming up.

It's your journal but I want to help so feel free to tell me to fcuk off 

I would do deads, rows, lats/pull ups/ biceps in that order.

This way you are nice and fresh for deads ( the most important exercise in the workout) then you go on to work the other muscles finishing with bi's the smallest muscles, then biceps - smallest muscles are last.

Also if you are deadlifting 120kg for 6 I would warm up then start at that weight for your working sets!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

cheers mate and ben, thats not the order, oops and i started with deads and i like the help/advice

aslo last night was hard on the deads, couldnt get any grip so went got some straps for next week

no gym tonight to, closed..again


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> cheers mate and ben, thats not the order, oops and i started with deads and i like the help/advice
> 
> aslo last night was hard on the deads, couldnt get any grip so went got some straps for next week
> 
> no gym tonight to, closed..again


Closed again? Think you need a more reliable gym 

Ok good stuff! Do you use double overhand or mixed grip? I'd advise using chalk over straps. Straps are ok fpr a 1 rep max but if you use them all the time you won't be building your grip strength. Plus more chance of you over doing it. If your gym is poncy like mine ( and somebody moans) is then use liquid chalk and tell them it's dissolvable 

120kg for 6 at 16? Good going in my books!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah its just gettin re-painted and stuffs, should be fine soon!

and mixed grip, find it a little easier and is that the myprotein stuff? im sure there some behind the counters at the gym

and thanks, reallly only started deadlifts just before this journal started, same as squats because i didnt know anything bout them til i joined here


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> yeah its just gettin re-painted and stuffs, should be fine soon!
> 
> and mixed grip, find it a little easier and is that the myprotein stuff? im sure there some behind the counters at the gym
> 
> and thanks, reallly only started deadlifts just before this journal started, same as squats because i didnt know anything bout them til i joined here


Mixed grip is using one hand under the bar and one over. As the gip is oposing it's slightly stronger. I'll post a link to some liquid chalk, loads of places do it.

I never used to squat or deadlift until I was 23 lol  so see how far ahead you are going to be when you hit your 20's!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

it was liquid chalk behind the gym counter and where you training long before that? and lifting heavier than now i hope!

only done 45minutes cardio and abs tonight, killer of a pain in my left elbow! ouch


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoulders done, still a little pain elbow nothing I can't cope with

Shoulder press machine outside grip - 50 70 70lbs

Shoulder press machine inside grip - 50 70 70

Rear delt row machine - 50 70 70lbs

Lat barbell raise - 45 45 45lbs

Db shoulder flies - 25 25 25lbs

Barbell raise - 45 45 45lbs

Shoulder db press - 45 55 60lbs

OH military press - 45 45lbs

Db shrugs - 65 65 65lbs

All 10 to 15 reps

I feel my delts are getting bigger, same as my traps, starting to feel lighter but a little bigger! Just what I wanted

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

no training on legs today, couldn't do it, to full of flue

hoping to feel better tommorow, well enough so i can hit the gym, i love doing legs


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Stiil going well pal :thumbup1: dont rush back to soon if you got man flu give it time to get out your system ...still doing good by the look of things though :thumbup1:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Cheers mate, I'm sure it was just lack of sleep catching up, felt fine'ish today

I thought I was doing legs but never got to do them as EVERYTHING was being used, however I did do chest..

Flat flies - 10 10 10kg

Pec dec - 40 45 45kg

Chest machine - 100 100 140lbs

Flat bench - 145 145 185lbs

Dec bench - 95 115 125lbs

Inc db press - 45 45 45lbs

All 7 to 10reps, in that order too

15minutes high inc walk on treadmill

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

not the best quality but theres my legg


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking good! Your doing really well, my daughters nearly 15 and she trains hard in the gym and swims too but she doesn't have the dedication you have, she's not fussed about her diet either...I should get her to read this!! Might give her a kick in the right direction.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

cheers lou, im sure shel get more dedicated in time!

deadlifts - 145 245 265lbs 5 to 8 reps

pull ups - 3sets of failure

row machine - 50 70 90lbs 12reps

lat pull down - 50 60 70kg 10reps

lat pushdowns - 30 30 20kg 10reps

pendlay rows - 55 55 55lbs 15reps

db curl - 12.5 12.5 15 12.5kg 10reps

ez curl bar - 30 30 30 30kg - 10reps (2short and 2wide grip)

seated preacher curl - 20 20 20 25kg - 10reps

never done alot on bis because when i squeezed at the top of the curl, it done my arms enough! can feel sorness coming now

tempted to go back and do legs around 2pm.. hmmm yes or no?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice work on the deads mate!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice progress on the deads! Theres definately a quad sprouting in that pic aswell 

I take it you left legs after, no need for overtraining now, get some food and some decent rest and keep up the good work:thumbup1:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

cheers ben, i hope so! i want big legs the most

and i went about 9pm last night felt like i had the energy, im feeling it now though.. riding to work was a pain!

leg press - 125 225 225 350lbs - 10reps

squats - 145 155 165 145lbs - 10reps

leg extension 20 30 20 20kg - 10reps

lying leg curl - 30 30 30kg - 10reps

let machine - 100 100 150 150lbs - 10reps

calf raise machine - 100 100 100 100lbs - 15reps

seated calf raise - 50 50 50kg - 15reps

calf raise on another machine - 100 100 150 150lbs - 15reps

i was sick a little after this, i took it as a hardworking thing!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

advice needed now. when i first started was 202lbs and now im just over 180lbs - thats over 20lbs dropped with only 2-3month okay dieting and now i think im ready to go big.. well attempt atleast. A clean bulk in my mind for bout 8-10weeks - what do yous think?, ive tried hard and now proggress has took a stop. I feel ready after reading some posts on my thread earlier.. now im in a dilema - stop cut and clean bulk or nott.. hmm

- - - Updated - - -

and i know 8-10weeks isnt enough time to get hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee but still, i think it maybe enough to put enough muscle on to make me look bigger


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ive opted for the bulk at 3300calories a day, starting today!

will up diet on here later, on the original post

chest to night! had 2days of and im itching to get back in there


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Go and smash it young man!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Hate having to only go when gym partner can, really need a closer gym - was realllly looking forward to going heavyyyy


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

oioi geeza, really good lifts for your age, wish i had started when i was 16, keep it going m8 and youl be a unit wen ur my age


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

cheers george, yes being a unit would be nice!

also new diet up for bulk, criticise it as much as you can please.

lets get big!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

also updated my lifts, weight and size


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

flat bench - 145 165 175(8 reps each, no spotter, alone strength is improving) 145 failure

dec bench - 145 155 145 )8reps, no spotter) 145 failure

cable cross over - 20kg (1failure set, was bou 40-45reps)

flies db - 10 10 12.5 10kg (10reps)

skull crsuher - 30 30 30kg

close grip press - 30 30 30kg

dips - 3 sets

bar pusgdown 2 sets

rope pushdown 2sets

all done to failure

really feeling my strength coming along, even more so my balance on the decline bench to (used to use smith, now dont)


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

back and bis tonight, im loving the extra energy from all the carbs/fat to


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

pull ups - 4sets of failure

dead lifts - 166lbs 200lbs 255lbs (7-8reps) and then 310lbs - 2reps and 1 really bad form rep

seated rows - 40 50 60kg - 10reps

lat pull down - 45 55 65kg - 10reps

lat push down - - 15 25 30kg - 10reps

side lateral raisses - 8kg (each hand) - 10reps

t bar row - 100lbs 150lbs 150lbs - failure sets

pendlay rows - 60lbs 100lbs - failur sets

i had nothing for bis, really had nothing left in me after deadlifts - quite proud of the new PB thoughh


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done on the PB mate 140kg! Soon you'll have bar bending amounts of weight on!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Cheers mate! Then if the bar bends, I then can follow along with the picture on the wall in the gym that reads 'if the bar aint bending, your just pretending'

Shoulder tonight

Shoulder press machine - 70 90 110kg - 7reps

Barbell shrugs - 145 165 205lbs - 8reps

Barbel raise - 50lbs 90 90lbs - 8reps

Military press - 100 100 100lbs - 8reps

Db lateral raise - 10kg 10kg 10kg - 8reps

Db shoulder flies - 12.5kg 12.25 12.5 - 8reps

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

legs it was

drop set exhaustion set (got this from big jims journal! - 30kg 20reps 20kg 20reps 10 20reps 30kg 10reps 20kg 10reps 10kg 20reps - changed it al little to his but wow, i coulda stopped after that!

laying leg curl - 30kg 15reps 40kg 15 reps 50kg 12reps 20kg failure

squats - 145lbs 10reps 165lbs 10reps 185lbs 8reps

machine - 100lbs 10reps 140lbs 10reps 170lbs 10reps

db(each hand) stiff leg deads - 55lbs 10reps 70lbss 10reps 70lbs 10reps

standing calf - 90lbs 10reps 90lbs 10reps 136lbs 10reps 136lbs 10reps

seated calf - 6okgs 15reps 60kg 16reps and finally 50kg failure set (was arounf 55reps)

wow! cant half feel that now


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

trying 250g of liver now. i hope ive made the right decision


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> trying 250g of liver now. i hope ive made the right decision


Liver is good sh1t, get in in you! Calves liver is nicest but expensive, chickens good too!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

had pigs liver and it was kinds niceee, not something i could have eneryday


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> had pigs liver and it was kinds niceee, not something i could have eneryday


 Very rich isn't it, packed full of iron though!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

isnt iron a good thing like?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

trying soem cellucore C4 extreme before i do chest, bis and tris (too much maybe?) and im trying 3 1/2 scoops - that many becuase jack3d didnt do out to me from that many so just upped the scoops up with this one straight off


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

@GreedyBen tryed your 5x5 for benching and it worked a treat! as youl see and also done more stretching and only 2pressing

Tri's First

Bar Pushdown - 40 50 65kg - 15 - 15 - 10 - New PB for me

Rope Pulldown - 40 35 30kg - 10 - 10 10

Dips - 3ets of Failure

Skull Crusher - 30 32.5 37.5kg - 8 - 8 - 8 Yet another PB

Chest

Flat Press - 5x5 60 70 75 80 85kg - no spotter

Dec Press - 5x5 60 70 75 80 85kg - no spotter

Pec Dec - 45 50 55kg - 8 - 8 - 6

Top Cable Flies - 15 20 20kg - 10 - 10 -10

Bi's

DB Curls - 12.5 15 and 20kg! all 8reps each arm - New PB

Seated Preacher Curl - 30 35 40kg - 8 - 8 - 7

Top Cable Curls - 15 20 25kg - 10 - 10 - 8

Bar curls on Cable - 40 35kg - 10 - 8

A real sense of achievement for me today, really pleases with how it went and more so pleased with curling the 20kgs i just looked and thought 'grow mother****er grow' and viola, i curled thrm with a good from to


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done mate, did you do tri's before benching?

If so you'd probably manage at least another 5kg a side!

If you can do 5 reps of 85kg then I wouldn't bother working up to it, just

warm up with a set of 60kg then go straight on to 80kg for 5x5 or 85kg if you can manage it for the full 5 sets.

Good work though, well done!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah done them first, ill give that ago when im on my own again

iv eonly ever flat benched 90kg for bout 2reps

i feel i could of got alot more on my decline bench definitely i found the 85 pretty easy

know any good PWO meals? im stuck on what to have


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> yeah done them first, ill give that ago when im on my own again
> 
> iv eonly ever flat benched 90kg for bout 2reps
> 
> ...


Well you did 85kg x 5 even after all the other sets AND tricep exercises so you've easipy got more in you!

As for pwo, banana? Banana and a shake? Powdered oats in a shake etc keep it simole is best imo. If you have time then brown rice/wholewheat pasta and chicken, sweet potato and cottage cheese etc. Have a look in other members journals (esp competing members) and steal their meals


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ill try go heavier on sunday definetely, hopefully beat my 90kg

and i have no shakes left til my delivery comes, i finally settles on weetabix and banana


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Yesterday shoulders

OH press - 30kg 40kg 40kg 8reps

Shoulder press machine - 35kg 40kg 45kg (a side) 8reps

Bar pull (bottom cable) - 30 35 45kg - 10reps

Face pull (rope on topo cable) 35kg 45kg 55kg 10reps

Shoulder press db - 25kgs, 27.5kgs and 30kgs 7reps

Db flies - 10kg 12.5kg 12.5kg - 10reps

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good stuff mate!

I'd maybe alternate with ohp and db presses though, make sure you get a spotter to help you lift dbs above 30kg as this seems to be yhe most common cuae of shoulder injuries! Have a read in the shoulder injury section!

I'd ditch the machine presses too unless you do them really light at the end of the workout to fry the muscles.

Good work on the rear delt flyes I take it and facepulls, these don't need to be too heavy and form is more important on these but good to see you are doing them! I'd throw in some rotator cuff exercises as a warm up as well, good habit to get in to. 30kg a side db's is very good going! :thumbup1:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm thinking of stopping th dbs mate, I've had a niggle in it all day and its been a pain in the ass at work, my form was fine with it, went up easy but just today its not right, yeah I think ill do the machoine at the end to fry out. Yeah the 30s was good to get up, had to get one passed up but he didn't spot me. Thanks for the advice ben! Its appreciated

Back today.

Db row - 42.5kgs 45kgs 47.5kgs

Lat pull(inside grip) - 50 55 60kg

Wide grip pulldown - 50 55 60kg

Pendlay rows - 35 45 45kg

Row machine - 25 35 45kg

All betweent 8reps and no deadlifts as didn't fancy them with a niggly shoulder

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

legs day, possibly now my favorite day!

leg press - 150kg 160kg 160kg - 8reps (felt like a warm up!!)

leg extension drop set - 40kg 30kg 25kg 20kg 15kg - 20reps at each weight and straight after each other

leg curl - 30kg 25kg 20kg 15kg 10kg - 10reps each, was similar to my drop set

squats - 60kg 80kg 90kg 95kg 100kg (PB!) - 8reps

DB stiff leg deadlifts - 27.5kg's 30kg's 32.5kg's 35kg's - 10reps

calf raise squat bar - 60kg 80kg 100kg - 20reps each

calf raise machine - 240lbs 260lbs 280lbs - 10reps

possibly my best leg day ever!, really enjoyed and really pushed my self til i could not do no more


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done on the squats mate! 100kg is a nice milestone!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

cheers mate.

im beginning to feel frustrated now with all this - im changing, growing and shaping in all muscle departments (my calves are even see able now) but my chest just wont change!, its grew a little but its getting no shape at all! its seriously buggin me now


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

well after the stress of having a small, no shaped chest i took a whole new route, target my bottom pec mopre tho

flat db press(suoer sets of 10reps each db) - 22.5kg 17.5kg 12.5kg / 25kg 20kg 15kg / 27.5kg 22.5kg 17.5kg

incline db - 25kg 27.5kg(10reps) 30kg 7reps

Dec bench - 70kg 10reps / 90kg 7reps / 100kg 4reps / 105kg 2reps(PB)

hammer strength - 40kg 50kg - 8reps

pec dec - 40kg 45kg 45kg 8reps

db flat flies - 12.5kg 12.5kg 15kg - 8reps

cable top flies - 15kg 20kg 20kg - 9reps

cable bottom flies - 10kg 15kg - 10rep


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

were im at noww


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ah cool nice to see other young people on here. im 18 myself and i dont live far from you actually. I live in darlington, will sub to thread, all the best


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

cheers mate, ah darlo - used spend alot of my younger days down there


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

pull ups - 3sets of pull ups

deadlifts - 145 (10reps) 245 (6) 355(PB) (2) - weight in lbs

lat pull down - 50kg 60kg 70kg - 9reps

lat pushdown - 20kg 20kg 20kg - 10reps

seated rows - 45kg 45kg 45kg - 8reps

t bar row - 50lbs 85lbs 100lbs - 10reps

ez bar - 30kg 32kg 32kg - 10reps

db curl - 15kg 17.5kg 20kg - 8reps

preacher curl 15kg 20 20kg - 10reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

was working late late last night, was mo gym - willl be soon


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

thighs - 24.5 inches

calf - 16.5inches - no growth 

waist 34inches

chest 40.7inches

arms - 15inches

arms grew - check, legs grew - check - chest grew - check!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoulders

Shoulder press machine - 70kg 90kg 90kg - 8reps

OHP - 65lbs 65lbs 65lbs - 10reps

Db shrugs(each hand weight) - 85lbs 85lbs 85lbs - 10reps

Rear delt row - 50 50 50kg 8reps

Face pull - 15kg 20kg - 8reps

Db flie - 10 12.5 12.5kg - 10reps

Db raise - 12.5 12.5 12.5kg - 8reps

Light chest workout

Pec dec - 35kg 35kg 35kg - 10reps

Db fly inc - 25lbs 25lbs 35lbs - 10reps

Db flie flat - 35lbs 35lbs 35lbs - 10reps

Flat bench - 145lbs 145 165lbs - 8reps

Dec bench - 125lbs 125lbs 125lbs - 8reps

Hammer strength - 90lbs 60lbs 60lbs - 9reps

Done, over training I know but I'm only going to get tommorow in the gym and then none at the weekend. Legs and Triceps tomorow.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Legs

Extensions drop set - 30kg 20kg 10kg 20reps and then 30kg 20kg 10reps and then 10kg 20reps

Squats - 145lbs 185lbs 205lbs - 8reps

Leg press - 175lbs 15reps 275lbs 10reps 400lbs 6reps(PB) nearly fvcking popped!

Leg machine - 100lbs 15reps 150lbs 10reps 200lbs 10reps

Laying ham curl - 15kg 15reps 20kg 10reps 20kg 10reps

Db stiff leg dead lifts - (each db) 70lbs 70lbs 70lbs - 8reps

Seated calf raise - 60 65 70kg - 25reps

Stood calf raise - 50kg 50kg 50kg - 20reps

Blew away! Have lost all energy... Time to carb up!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Can i ask why leg extension before squats? and machine shoulder press before strict press?

i like to prioritize my exercises, in terms of hardness, how much it ****s you up and generally the more compound moves first. i.e for shoulders ill do seated dbs overhead first, legs i squat first, (i dont do much else for legs anyway), i deadlift first on back day and ill either start with bb or db press on chest day.

you deffinately love your volume though don't you


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

leg extensions are like a warm up, i couldnt jumo straight into squats - id probly hurt myself!

and the shoulder press machine first is just personal preference

and volume yes! i love it, i like the burn constantly


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> leg extensions are like a warm up, i couldnt jumo straight into squats - id probly hurt myself!
> 
> and the shoulder press machine first is just personal preference
> 
> and volume yes! i love it, i like the burn constantly


fair play lol i bike or walk a decent distance to the gym then stretch hips etc i find that mroe than enough for me ha  , and fair play. i hate shoulder pump lol, makes u look big but feels so horrible lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> fair play lol i bike or walk a decent distance to the gym then stretch hips etc i find that mroe than enough for me ha  , and fair play. i hate shoulder pump lol, makes u look big but feels so horrible lol


yeah i used to bike to my close gym but i changed gyms so bus it is and i love a shoulder pump, if i didnt get one i don think id stop til i did lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> yeah i used to bike to my close gym but i changed gyms so bus it is and i love a shoulder pump, if i didnt get one i don think id stop til i did lol


Ha a few sets of strict sides obliviates my shoulders dude.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> Ha a few sets of strict sides obliviates my shoulders dude.


wish i could say the same! no problem with my traps getting pumped, just the delts


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> wish i could say the same! no problem with my traps getting pumped, just the delts


only thing i could suggest is enforce strictness and straight arms (tiniest of bends in elbow), most people just swing with 90 degree bend in arm lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> only thing i could suggest is enforce strictness and straight arms (tiniest of bends in elbow), most people just swing with 90 degree bend in arm lol


i dont swing lol, nice and strict, with control


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Enjoyed a real dirty cheat day yesterday and here's just a few things

2 mayo chickens, large 5chicken selects meal, tofee sundae, strawberyy milkshake and that's just at dinenr at macdonalds

Tea looked like this - half a parmo and chips, chicken nuggets and chips and a pizza from the local pizza shoppp

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Today was chest, aint hit the gym up since friday (girlfriends been ill so I was being nice. For one)

Superset flat DB - 25kg 20kg 15kg (10reps) 27.5kg 22.5kg 17.5kg (8reps) 32.5kg 27.5kg 22.5kg (6reps)

Incline db - 32.5kg (8reps) 35kg (7reps) and the 40kg db for 2reps (pb)

Pec Dec - 40kg 45kg 50kg (9reps)

Top cable flies - 15kg 20kg 25kg (9reps)

Decline bench - 70kg (8reps) 90kg (5reps) 100kg (1reps) and then 70kg (5reps)

Bottom cable flies - 10kg 10kg 10kg 20kg (8reps)

Hammer strength - 50kg 60kg 70kg 70kg (7reps)

That 40kg may not seem like a heavy dumbell to many but with 2 40's in each hand it was heavy to me and I'm actually ecstatic about it, 2reps is good enough for me, especially on incline, really enjoyed today and can't wait to see if I can get 3reps next week! And also back/bi's tommorow

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

deadlifts - 60kg 90kg (8reps) 120kg (5reps) 140kg (2reps)

pulls ups - 2sets of failure

lat pull down wide - 50kg 60kg 70kg (8reps)

lat push down - 20kg 20kg 30kg (10reps)

db rows - 42.5kg 42.5kg 42.5kg (5reps each arm)

db curls - 15kg 17.5kg (8 reps each arm) 20kg (6reps) 22.5kg (4reps)

21s - 40kg 35kg 30kg

top cable curl - 15kg 15kg 20kg (8reps)

preacher - 30kg 30kg 30kg - 8reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Legs, in this order

Squats

70kg x10

90kg x8

100kg x7

110kg x5

120kg x4

125kg x2

130kg x2

Leg press

100kg x10

125kg x10

150kg x10

165kg x8

185kg x6

200kg x2

Legs extension drop set x20 each weight

40kg

30kg

25kg

20kg

15kg

Straight leg deads (barbell)

50kg x8

60kg x8

70kg x8

Laying ham curls

30kg x8

30kg x8

30kg x8

Standing calf

90kg x15

90kg x15

90kg x15

Calf press

100kg x20

100kg x20

100kg x20

Strength has gone through the roof, either I've built it up lately with eating good foods and lot of it or its secretly been hiding behind the little weights!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoulders

Db press - 20kgs 10reps 25kg 8reps 27.5kg 8rep

Seated ohp - 20kg 10reps 30kg 8reps 35kg 8reps 40kg 6reps

Db raise - 10kg 10kg 12.5kg 8reps

Db flies - 10kg 10kg 12.5kg 10reps

Face pull - 30kg 40kg 50kg - 10reps

Triceps

3sets of failure dips

Bar pushdown - 50kg 60kg - 9reps 70kg 6reps

Tricep kick back - 10kg 10kg 8reps

Skulls - 30kg 30kg 30kg 8reps

Cloae grip press - 30kg 30kg 30kg 8reps

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Well done mate. Great to see somebody so young so dedicated!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Well done mate. Great to see somebody so young so dedicated!


cheer mate


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Chest

Flat db press - 25kg (warm up 10reps)

30kg x8

35kg x6

40kg x3

Incline db press

32.5kg x7

35kg x6

40kg x4

Decline bench (smith)

60kg x10

80kg x8

90kg x5

95kg x3

100kg - fail - expected it really

Top cable fly

20kg x10

25kg x8

15kg x10

Db flys

15kg x6

12.5kg x8

10kg x10

Full of man flu! Day off work but not gym!

Absolutely dying!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep up the good work mate, lifts are coming up very nicely! As for pecs don't worry too much about them they'll come, mixing it up will help with declines etc, some people will say they don't think bench is good for building chest at all and it a delt/tri exercise. try some clap press ups after chest, always gets me nice and pumped! And nearly another broken nose :lol:

Rest up and get loads of vit C in you, you'll be back at it in no time!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Keep up the good work mate, lifts are coming up very nicely! As for pecs don't worry too much about them they'll come, mixing it up will help with declines etc, some people will say they don't think bench is good for building chest at all and it a delt/tri exercise. try some clap press ups after chest, always gets me nice and pumped! And nearly another broken nose :lol:
> 
> Rest up and get loads of vit C in you, you'll be back at it in no time!


cheers ben, starting to enjoy building strength more than my body now and i hope they do, probly because when i was fat they sorta hung a little lol and i like Db benching now more because the barbell hit my shoulders alot and i cant do them i dont think

no gym today, flue kicked the **** outa me, cant catch my breath or get outa bed! nevermind eat and train


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I said noi gym.. But I'm on my way! Defo can feel a difference in me, I love flu pills

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Dead lift

60kg x12

100kg x9

140kg x4 (dead stops)

Lat pull down

55kg x10

65kg x8

75kg x7

Lat pushdown

15kg x15

15kg x15

15kg x15

Pendlay rows

30kg x15

30kg x15

30kg x10

Db curls

15kg x8

17.5kg x7

20kg x6

Top cable curls (like a front double bicep)

15kg x15

20kg x15

25kg x10

10minutes on bag at the end, can't really do much with chest and all

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

rest day, nice and fresh for shoulders in the morning and possibly cardio as i dont start work til 1


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

db press - 20kg 25kg 27.5kg x8

military press seated - 30kg 35kg 40kg 50kg x8

front raise - 10kg 10kg 10kg x10

side flies - 10kg 10kg 10kg x10

face pull - 35kg 35kg 35kg x10

shrugs db - 30kg 30kg x8

v bar pushdown - 50kg 60kg 65kg x8

over head rop cable extension - 30kg 30kg 30kg x10 (serious pump came!)

dips 3sets of failure

close grip press - 30kg 40kg 50kg x10


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

leg extension drop set x20

40kg

30kg

20kg

15kg

10kg

squats

70kg x8

100kg x8

120kg x7

140kg x4

150kg x2

150kg x2

leg press

100kg x10

125kg x8

175kg x7

200kg x5

leg press, heals at top to hit hams/glutes

100kg x10

100kg x10

100kg x10

leg curl

40kg x8

30kg x8

20kg x10

calf leg press

100kg x20

100kg x20

100kg x20

calf raise

55kg x20

55kg x15

55kg x15


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Chest

Db flat

25kg x10

32.5kg x8

35kg x5

40kg x4

db incline

32.5kg x6

37.5kg x5

42.5kg x3 (pb)

32.5kg x4

decline bench

60kg x8

85kg x6

95kg x4

80kg x4

db fly

7.5kg x10

10kg x10

10kg x10

pec dec

45kg x8

50kg x8

50kg x8

hammer strength

30kg x8

30kg x8

30kg x8

top cable fly

15kg x10

15kg x10

15kg x10


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Woudlnt mind knowing why I've woke up with swollen wrists, they're fat as Fvck! No gym today now


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Dead lifts

60kg x12

100kg x9

120kg x4

140kg x1

140kg x1

140kg x1

140kg x1

Lat pull down

50kg x10

60kg x8

70kg x6

Lat pull down behind head

30kg x8

40kg x8

40kg x8

Lat pushdown

15kg x12

20kg x10

25kg x8

Db curl

15kg x8

17.5kg x8

20kg x6

Top cable curl

15kg x10

20kg x8

15kg x10

Bottom cable curl

30kg x8

30kg x8

Was okay session, was definitely pumped in bi's, getting a little vascular to


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Db shoulder press

22.5kg x8

25kg x8

30kg x5

Military press

30kg x8

30kg x8

40kg x8

45kg x6

Front raise

7.5kg x10

7.5kg x10

10kg x10

Shrugs

22.5kg x30

25kg x20

27.5kg x10

Face pull

25kg x10

30kg x10

30kg x10

Dips

2 sets of me x10

Bar pushdown

50kg x10

60kg x10

70kg x8

Close grip

60kg x8

70kg x4

65kg x4

65kg x4


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

legs tomorow, also today my gp confirmed progesterone gyno from puberty


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Squats

40kg x10 ATG

60kg x10 ATG

80kg x8 ATG

90kg x4 ATG

100kg x5 paralell

130kg x2 paralell

40kg to failure, ATG with a long pause at bottom

Legg press

125kg x8

150kg x8

175kg x6

200kg x5

Leg extension

35kg x10

30kg x10

25kg x10

20kg x20

15kg x50

Ham curl

25kg x10

30kg x10

35kg x8

Stiff barbell deads

60kg x8

60kg x8

60kg x8

Calf raise squat bar

60kg x20

80kg x20

100kg x25

Calf raise machine

85kg x15

85kg x15

85kg x20

Calf press

100kg x35

Stomach done aswell, first time in atleast a month


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

flat db press

20kg x15

30kg x8

35kg x8

40kg x4 flicked up on own, no spotter

incline bench due to not feeling okay with no spotter#

60kg x8

70kg x6

70kg x6

decline

70kg x8

80kg x8

90kg x6

95kg x2

db flies

10kg x8

12.5kg x8

15kg x8

pec dec

40kg x12

45kg x12

50kg x10

top cable fly

15kg x15

20kg x10

25kg x10

10kg xpure alll way to failure


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Keep up the good work buddy. End of the day you are 16, doubt many other lads your age are as commited as you and therefore you will be well ahead of the game by the time your 18! good luck


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi mate, whats with the gyno then?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Great work i love seeing such dedication in young guys , it makes me look at the future abit brighter. Keep at it don`t quit you already doing great.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Cheers mate


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Hi mate, whats with the gyno then?


Something to do with puberty, with hormones un balanced causing this. Reallllly ****ed me off as I thought all this time it was just a thing of having no muscle and I thought it would of went by now


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

No chance of me quiting! Cheers mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> Something to do with puberty, with hormones un balanced causing this. Reallllly ****ed me off as I thought all this time it was just a thing of having no muscle and I thought it would of went by now


I didn't know you had any before, quite a few threads on it on here -some of it self inflicted! They can operate on nhs if you are unhappy although they will be reluctant to do so.

Get the docs to do your bloods/test levels and make sure all is as it should be now.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I went, didn't offer me bloods or anything and I haven't bothered to mention it cause I thought it would go and wasn't gyno, I have to wait and see if it goes they said.. Tossa's


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

shoulders

barbell raise/pull

20kg x10

30kg x10

30kg x10

db press

22.5kg x10

27.5kg x8

32.5kg x6

35kg x3

military press

40kg x8

50kg x7

60kg x4

db raise

10kg x10

10kg x10

shrugs

27.5kg x10

27.5kg x10

27.5kg x10

tri pushdown

20kg x10

30kg x8

50kg x8

close grip

60kg x8

60kg x8

60kg x5

bar pushdown

50kg x10

60kg x8

70kg x5


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnMichael said:


> I went, didn't offer me bloods or anything and I haven't bothered to mention it cause I thought it would go and wasn't gyno, I have to wait and see if it goes they said.. Tossa's


Demand to be referred to a specialist mate. Gp's are the guys that had to board the fail boat because they weren't intelligent enough to specialise in one particular field i.e neurology. They are douchebags basically. :cursing:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Think ill do that Ben, can't see me getting a chest with the outsides of the pec sagging along with nip!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

leg press warm up

100kg x15

130kg x10

150kg x8

180kg x8

200kg x5

squats

50kg x8 ATG

70kg x8 ATG

90KG x6 ATG

100kg x5 ATG (pb at ATG)

leg extension

20kg x20

25kg x15

30kg x10

laying ham curls

25kg x10

30kg x8

35kg x8

calf press

100kg x30

100kg x30

100kg x30

im stcking with ATG now altogether, i sorta prefer them rather than just paralell


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

dead lifts

60kg x10

100kg x9

120kg x7

140kg x5

db row

35kg x7

40kg x6

45kg x6

lat pull down

50kg x8

60kg x8

70kg x6

lat push down

15kg x10

15kg x10

15kg x10

db curl

15kg x8

17.5kg x8

22.5kg x6

reverse curl ez bar

20kg x10

20kg x10

ez bar curl

20kg x10

25kg x8


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

i dont know what going on lately but im getting more curious about AAS as the days go on, i know im 16 and i know im guuna get flamed by early everyone reading this but heym who can blame a person for being curious?

i havent been thinnking about dbol or out like that but anavar and winny seems apealing but now im talking nonsense


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Db flat

20kgs x10

32.5kg x8

35kg x8

40kg x5 - a solid good 5reps, on my own

45kg x3(pb) - had one passed up, didn't need spotters help though on the 3

Inc bench - not feeling okay with in dbs still

70kg x8

75kg x6 (pb)

70kg x5

Dec flies

10kg x10

12.5kg x8

15kg x8

Hammer strength

40kg x10

60kg x8

80kg x6

Top cable flies

15kg x10

25kg x8

30kg x6

Pec dec

30kg x10

35kg x8


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> i dont know what going on lately but im getting more curious about AAS as the days go on, i know im 16 and i know im guuna get flamed by early everyone reading this but heym who can blame a person for being curious?
> 
> i havent been thinnking about dbol or out like that but anavar and winny seems apealing but now im talking nonsense


dont bother urself lol ur 16 so you probably dont have a **** ton of money, you will need lots of other things like hcg/clomid/nolva and i really just wouldnt go near until ur 18 at least man. like do you really want to face the potential problems which i did? such as depression and erectile dysfunction (if only for a breif period)

also bloody hell good job on db bench!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> dont bother urself lol ur 16 so you probably dont have a **** ton of money, you will need lots of other things like hcg/clomid/nolva and i really just wouldnt go near until ur 18 at least man. like do you really want to face the potential problems which i did? such as depression and erectile dysfunction (if only for a breif period)
> 
> also bloody hell good job on db bench!


with money coming in from work and being spare i think thats why im thinking more lol, oh i understood what i needed and everything but i just think ive been reading to much and been wanting to a little to much as i know i could get terribley wrong side effects. i thought this test cycle was our 1st at 18?

and cheers bro, aiming for the 50's to be up for around christmas time


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> with money coming in from work and being spare i think thats why im thinking more lol, oh i understood what i needed and everything but i just think ive been reading to much and been wanting to a little to much as i know i could get terribley wrong side effects. i thought this test cycle was our 1st at 18?
> 
> and cheers bro, aiming for the 50's to be up for around christmas time


i used tren/test/mast and it was my first time lol. I need to start getting my strength back up, my press has gone **** cos i think ive strained my pec or something, so im gonna build up from 100kg on flat bench, probably get like 20 reps or something lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> i used tren/test/mast and it was my first time lol. I need to start getting my strength back up, my press has gone **** cos i think ive strained my pec or something, so im gonna build up from 100kg on flat bench, probably get like 20 reps or something lol


i should pay more attention to your cycle and less to your heavy ass lifting, is it still feeling bad now? yeah i can get 20reps on flat bench at 60kg... damn, i want your strength


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> i should pay more attention to your cycle and less to your heavy ass lifting, is it still feeling bad now? yeah i can get 20reps on flat bench at 60kg... damn, i want your strength


feels alright right now but felt it getting stretched a bit on close grip bench. I might start by using a narrower grip and widening it a finger a time. i wish nothing was wrong with it though! i wanna press 180, but thats not happening lol, ill cut again on december 1st for a month probs, on dnp.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> feels alright right now but felt it getting stretched a bit on close grip bench. I might start by using a narrower grip and widening it a finger a time. i wish nothing was wrong with it though! i wanna press 180, but thats not happening lol, ill cut again on december 1st for a month probs, on dnp.


rest and eat, i use a sort of narrow grip when ever i flat bench(rarely now) and youl get the 180 soon, just gotta keep trying,if you think you can, you can and if you cant then you cant! and tough **** dnp, good luck


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> rest and eat, i use a sort of narrow grip when ever i flat bench(rarely now) and youl get the 180 soon, just gotta keep trying,if you think you can, you can and if you cant then you cant! and tough **** dnp, good luck


yeah having rest today legs tomorrow and chest day after, pecs feel as though i could bench today. eating quite a lot too, bulking on about 3500-4000 cals lol, bout 300 protein 300+ carbs 100+ fat.

its weird, leverages r better wide grip and im stronger at it despite having a really **** chest, im tricep dominant as **** lol, might just bring my grip in by 2 fingers permanently just to avoid the greif of any more potential injuries/niggles lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> yeah having rest today legs tomorrow and chest day after, pecs feel as though i could bench today. eating quite a lot too, bulking on about 3500-4000 cals lol, bout 300 protein 300+ carbs 100+ fat.
> 
> its weird, leverages r better wide grip and im stronger at it despite having a really **** chest, im tricep dominant as **** lol, might just bring my grip in by 2 fingers permanently just to avoid the greif of any more potential injuries/niggles lol.


how heavy you going tomorow on squats? dont undertsand the smolov **** and i struggle to get 3100 of food in cals, how you managing 4000?

i dont know if im tri or chest dominant as both chest and tris feel battered right now! and yeah safe side is always better


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> how heavy you going tomorow on squats? dont undertsand the smolov **** and i struggle to get 3100 of food in cals, how you managing 4000?
> 
> i dont know if im tri or chest dominant as both chest and tris feel battered right now! and yeah safe side is always better


cba with smolov tried it and got sore as ****. im gonna go up to 180kg n see how many i manage. not sure how strong i am atm, 3-4 reps would be nice.

food, i have 4 pints of milk 3-4 tins of tuna 6 large eggs every day for my protein, carbs and fat i dont really give a ****, so bread, peanut butter, milk, occasionally biscuits n chocolate n **** and i have some chicken or pork most days,

i think ill up it to 8-10 eggs a day now tho lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Forget about aas for now mate, especially as you think you already may have a gyno problem.

You are already outlifting a fair few people on here, even some on aas....

Have a look in the journals section and you'll see!

Nail your diet, know your body and it's limits, get your rest and training spot on and you'll be well advanced in a year or so.

If you want to look elsewhere in a few years then do some reasearch but I'd strongly advise you to leave them alone certainly for the time being and the next few years.

If you have spare money, get saving for a car and insurance, then next year when your 'hench' and have transport you'll be smashing loads of 17yr old birds as well as weights


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Forget about aas for now mate, especially as you think you already may have a gyno problem.
> 
> You are already outlifting a fair few people on here, even some on aas....
> 
> ...


i think it was all down to temptation although i do see one or two people my age knocking down 50mg dbol ed, i still think it could end up dangerouse for me and more even so them.

yeah for time being money is getting away for car and everything. i think ill stick to smashing weights! the woman wouldnt be happpy with the other thing!

shoulders today with tri's, was erm painful.

shoulder press machine(db being uses)

40kg x12

60kg x10

80kg x7

bottom cable face pull with bar, similar to barbell pull raise?

50kg x10

55kg x10

60kg x8

shoulders X over

20kg x8

25kgx7

20kg x8

front raise with bar on bottom cable, like a front lat raise?

20kg x10

25kg x8

30kg x8

arnie press. shrug super set

17.5kg x6/27.5kg x15

20kg x6 /27.5kg x10

22.5kg x6/27.kg x10

db flies/ohp superset

12.5kg x8/ 20kgx6

12.5kg x6/20kg x6

15kg x5/20kg x5

triceps

skull crushers

25kg x12

35kg x8

40kg x6

close grip

60kg x8

60kg x7

60kg x6

oh tri db extension

15kg x10

17.5kg x8

20kg x10

dips

3sets of me, x8

bar pushdown

40kg x10

50kg x8

65kg x8

rope pushdown

40kg x8

40kg x8

35kg x8


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

squats

30kg x10

60kg x8

80kg x8

100kg x6

110kg x1 PB

all ATG

cakf raise with sqyat bar

110kg x20

110kg x21

110kg x25

leg curl

30kg x10

35kg x10

40kg x8

and abs done


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ive noticed a fair bit of body fat onto the belly area now, going to kick out some cardio every 2-3days

2.5mile run on mornings on empty stomach and then will come home and get some oats into me!

that is all for now..


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

something has came up, i wont be enterimg the gym until next month or so but maybe earlier so id like to close this, could @Milky close this for me please? just save it froom getting bumped up later


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

as requested


----------

